# Tell me about pyrs and elk ...



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

We're planning on fencing the property here this year, then getting some dogs to run inside it. We need to keep predators away from our goats, and critters and elk out of the gardens. The elk here can clear a pretty high fence and are the size of a small horse. 

Do you guys think that a pair of pyrs would be able to keep elk out? The local elk are not that afraid of dogs, and have been known to kick them rather than run. On the other hand, a pair of pyrs snarling at the fence might make them think twice about jumping in. I'm not sure. What do you guys think?

We need guardian dogs either way ... we have everything from javelina to lions and bears here. (Javelina love gardens!)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cygnet said:


> We're planning on fencing the property here this year, then getting some dogs to run inside it. We need to keep predators away from our goats, and critters and elk out of the gardens. The elk here can clear a pretty high fence and are the size of a small horse.
> 
> Do you guys think that a pair of pyrs would be able to keep elk out? The local elk are not that afraid of dogs, and have been known to kick them rather than run. On the other hand, a pair of pyrs snarling at the fence might make them think twice about jumping in. I'm not sure. What do you guys think?
> 
> We need guardian dogs either way ... we have everything from javelina to lions and bears here. (Javelina love gardens!)


Yes, our Pyrs keep the elk and deer away. Moose not so much. They go where they like, but you won't have that problem.


----------



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

Check this site out for some direct info about exactly What a Great Pyr can and Will do


http://www.great-pyrenees-club-of-southern-ontario.com/Great-Pyr-and-Bear.html

Also there is a picture on the WWW of 3 Great Pyrs Driving off a Grizzly in Norway 









and link to this article--->
http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2007/11/20/great-pyrenees-and-the-norwegi/

Great Pyrs are Awesome Guard Dogs, where i used to live one Great Pyr was driving off a Catamount, the Pyr saved the sheep but ended up loosing his leg in the battle. He's a legend and hero around there.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

EvoQ said:


> Check this site out for some direct info about exactly What a Great Pyr can and Will do


Actually, I thought my first hand info was more direct than yours. :grin:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

EvoQ said:


> Check this site out for some direct info about exactly What a Great Pyr can and Will do


Actually, I thought my first hand info was more direct than yours. :grin:


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Yes, our Pyrs keep the elk and deer away. Moose not so much. They go where they like, but you won't have that problem.


Thanks, Lisa.

My heeler/aussie mix just successfully ran a herd of four elk cows off this morning -- they sure didn't want to move, and stood their ground for a moment. I didn't see them until the dog was already in the process of herding them off. She did get them going though, so maybe a couple pyrs will have less trouble than I was worried about.

(Best dog ever -- she herded them as far as the neighbor's yard, then came right back.)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cygnet said:


> Thanks, Lisa.
> 
> My heeler/aussie mix just successfully ran a herd of four elk cows off this morning -- they sure didn't want to move, and stood their ground for a moment. I didn't see them until the dog was already in the process of herding them off. She did get them going though, so maybe a couple pyrs will have less trouble than I was worried about.
> 
> (Best dog ever -- she herded them as far as the neighbor's yard, then came right back.)


We don't have nearly as many elk up here as you do down there. I remember beeping my horn (at our place in northern AZ) to try and get the elk herds out of the middle of the forest service roads so we could get home. They are much spookier up here. That is a good dog you have!


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Cassidy is really an awesome dog. Unfortunately, she's only about 45-50 pounds, and she's nine (though still as fit as she was as a pup, knock on wood), so I can't rely on her for guardian duties. She's gotten hurt tangling with predators before, and she'd be no match for a big pack of coyotes, or a bear.

And yeah, there's an elk behind every bush and they are definitely a road hazard. I don't mind them, except that we'd like to have gardens and flowers and there aren't many garden plants that elk won't eat.

They do get spookier in the fall when the hunt starts, but right now, they come right into the yard when we're sitting on the porch. I've had them scratch themselves against my trailer. I've even had them hop into the bed of my pickup to eat alfalfa chaff. They run if you move towards them, but not far or fast.

They're tasty, too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cygnet said:


> Cassidy is really an awesome dog. Unfortunately, she's only about 45-50 pounds, and she's nine (though still as fit as she was as a pup, knock on wood), so I can't rely on her for guardian duties. She's gotten hurt tangling with predators before, and she'd be no match for a big pack of coyotes, or a bear.
> 
> And yeah, there's an elk behind every bush and they are definitely a road hazard. I don't mind them, except that we'd like to have gardens and flowers and there aren't many garden plants that elk won't eat.
> 
> ...


I do love elk stew.


----------



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Actually, I thought my first hand info was more direct than yours. :grin:


......LoL.......oh it's a contest. Yes YOU Won, but Life isn't a contest. The site I suggested has all sorts of information from several first hand accounts not just for Elk or Deer. But Yes ..Y O U.. won, you want a purple jelly bean ? With all due respect cool your jets.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

EvoQ said:


> ......LoL.......oh it's a contest. Yes YOU Won, but Life isn't a contest. The site I suggested has all sorts of information from several first hand accounts not just for Elk or Deer. But Yes ..Y O U.. won, you want a purple jelly bean ? With all due respect cool your jets.


I prefer M&M's please. Chocolate is always good.
My jets are icy cold but I think yours might need some chilling.


----------



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I prefer M&M's please. Chocolate is always good.
> My jets are icy cold but I think yours might need some chilling.


I can gather YOU have Icy Cold Jets.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

EvoQ said:


> Check this site out for some direct info about exactly What a Great Pyr can and Will do
> 
> 
> http://www.great-pyrenees-club-of-southern-ontario.com/Great-Pyr-and-Bear.html


WOW! Fantastic stories. Love the "journalism" aspect, and the different first-person accounts of the same incident. 

I had tears in my eyes, reading about the fantastic Pyr defending her flock/family!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

A pair of dogs is going to be more successful then a single. I have seen elk chase and try to stomp dogs on numerous occasions and pretty much go where they want.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

EvoQ said:


> I can gather YOU have Icy Cold Jets.



:kiss:


----------

